# What type of chick?



## BamaChicks

This is at one week old.








This is also one week old








This picture shows the chick with our other bantams. She is the same age but a good bit larger than the others.















These two pics are at 3 wks. You can see that she is getting more and more black spots.

We bought our bantams from Tractor Supply out of a bin labeled assorted straight run bantams. We would like to know what kind they are. We have breed ID's on the others. Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

I would say an Austra White, but I don't think they do those as Bantams.


----------



## hellofromtexas

One is probably a australorp leghorn cross (the polka dot one) It will end up looking like a dalmation leghorn.

I think the others will be TSC surprise


----------



## BamaChicks

Thank y'all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks

I'm not 100% sure that it is truly a bantam. It's almost twice the size as our other bantams and they were all hatched together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

Then it is probably an Austra White. That is a cross between an Australorp rooster over a White Leghorn hen.


----------



## Fiere

MG, not to derail the thread, but I am wondering what the reason for that cross is? Are the prolific layers? I got on in a batch last year.


----------



## MaransGuy

When you cross the two you get a chicken that has a mixture of each breeds traits. Leghorns are light flighty birds that are the best layers you can get and they never go broody. The Australorps are a larger friendlier bird that are very good layers and go broody some. The Leghorns mature really fast and the Australorps mature at a decent rate. So, when you cross the two you get a fast growing bird that will lay almost as good as a Leghorn, and will be an excellent meat bird. Plus, some of them will go broody. Not as much as the Australorp, but more than the Leghorn. They are a very good bird.  Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## BamaChicks

Thank you so much!! She is getting so much more black everyday that I wonder if she is going to end up more black than white. I keep saying its a she but I really don't know. It's a sweet bird either way. I adore watching them grow and change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Thanks, MG! This one I had was very typical of a leghorn, not much size to her. White egg layer. She didn't last long enough to get a feeling for numbers. She was some spritely though. She'd scale the barn and perch on the chimney every morning to get the first rays of sunshine. I quite liked her. I have what looks to be a monster Australorp roo in the brooder right now, and I'll be getting another few production leghorns in the spring - might throw a few of them in with him and the other Australorp hens in the breeding pen next year, see what happens.


----------



## MaransGuy

BamaChicks said:


> Thank you so much!! She is getting so much more black everyday that I wonder if she is going to end up more black than white. I keep saying its a she but I really don't know. It's a sweet bird either way. I adore watching them grow and change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


An Austra White is mainly white with black spots. She may end up being something else.


----------



## BamaChicks

These pics are from our Dottie tonight. I don't know if you can tell how much more black she has today than even a couple of days ago. I can't wait to see what she will end up looking like. My son calls her his dalmation chicken. I keep saying she but I really have no clue if it's a pullet or roo. Can anyone tell by the pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

The comb is pretty well developed for its age. You can really see the difference between Dottie and the white chick under it in the second photo. I would say tentatively that Dottie is a male.


----------



## BamaChicks

This is Dottie in all if the pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi

I think Fiere is talking about the one in the enclosure under Dottie in the second pic.


----------



## MaransGuy

It does look like a rooster to me, but it may just be the Leghorn coming out in her/him. The Leghorns are known for their huge combs.


----------



## Fiere

Thanks Rhandi, I did mean the chick in the brooder.


----------



## BamaChicks

That chick in brooder was bought as an assorted pullet- I was told Leghorn. We have 2 others just like her. I am wondering if Dottie is a roo though. It's comb is much darker than any of the others and I just witnessed it doing the chest bump with one of our other little chicks. It stood up straight and ruffled its feathers then chest bumped the other one- whom I've been told is a female but who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

That looks exactly like all the chicks I hatch from a white leghorn or white rock hens with the assortment of other breeds of roosters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

BamaChicks said:


> Thank you so much!! She is getting so much more black everyday that I wonder if she is going to end up more black than white. I keep saying its a she but I really don't know. It's a sweet bird either way. I adore watching them grow and change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Austra Whites are going to look splash in their adult form (some darker than other) I wasn't kidding when I said it will look like the dalmatian form of a leghorn








Adult form










The cross was produced mid century (1940s-1950s) to get both good traits of both breeds. The cross is a prolific layer. Unfortunately, the Cream colored eggs didn't sell well were discounted at grocery stores due to color. Also the breed is still slightly broody and has fallen the way of a lot of cross breeds. This was bad because the breed was meant to be a production breed.



Fiere said:


> The comb is pretty well developed for its age. You can really see the difference between Dottie and the white chick under it in the second photo. I would say tentatively that Dottie is a male.


Dottie maybe a rooster surprise that made it's way into the wrong bin. We already know they got the breed wrong. It may be possible on gender too.


----------



## BamaChicks

Dottie has now been renamed Donnie since we are pretty certain he is indeed a roo. Look how much more black he has gotten in the last few days. This is my 8 year old son with him- technically Donnie belongs to him. I will be taking Donnie to his class next week for show and tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

Love his hat BTW.


----------



## BamaChicks

Here is a more recent pic (yesterday) of Donnie. I think he is fastly becoming one of the most attractive of our 24 chickens.
















I really wish we knew for sure what he is. I'd love to try to get another like him. We've got 27 in the bator now. Maybe 1 will be like him- hopefully a pullet.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar

Maybe you will get lucky and will get another one like him. You never know.


----------



## Rhandi

Oh Wow, he is very handsome. I hope my Twilight turns out that beautiful. I believe mine is a pullet and she gets more black every day. Not quite as much as your Donnie though.


----------



## Rhandi

Here is twilight


----------



## BamaChicks

She does look a lot like Donnie did a couple of weeks ago. I love the black on white look. We've got 2 6 wk old Barred Rock chicks and I got them because of the black/white. Now I find myself thinking our Donnie is just as pretty. It also could be that he is super sweet and will walk up to you to be held. The BRs will let my 10 yr old twins pick them up without having to chase them. Not so much for the rest of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks

Here are some more recent pics of Donnie new found out he is a Japanese Mottled Bantam cockerel. We are going Wed to hopefully get a Jap bantam pullet to breed him to. He is still sweet as every and will occasionally crow.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

